# Info on my bow?



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

*martin bow*



XaviarCraig said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I bought a used martin firecat alittle over a year ago and its been treating me very well since(ignoring the cables that snapped a month after I bought it). Anyhow If possible I would like to know if anyone here knows any techy information on my model, or where I may obtain such information.
> 
> ...



xaviarcraig
i am also a martin man have shot martins for 20yrs or so not positive on what year your martin is, i think it is 2000 or 1999 
but i did find info on martins web page. you have the m-44 XRG modle with the ultra sonic modules (quick-change energy cams) 
when you had your cabels replaced it sound like they put a to-short of a string on it. or, try taking a few twist out of the string first this shuold take it back to were you had it at 67#. 
i found on martins web page and you can check the stast for the string and measure your sting to see if it the right one. also have the micro-tune harness system check for precision cable adjustment you do not want the cams out of sink you want the cams to roll over at the same time hoped this info helps good luck rsb_924 happy hunting


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

need anymore help my email is [email protected]


----------



## XaviarCraig (Jul 23, 2006)

They didnt replace the string when they replaced the cable... I didnt think I needed it changed yet... 1999 or 2000 seems alittle too new judging by the reactions of the person who changed the cable. He even commented: Its a pretty old one, no surprize the cables finally gave out...

Here is a pic if it helps any(finally got my cameria working again.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/XaviarCraig/Picture001small-1.jpg


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

XaviarCraig said:


> They didnt replace the string when they replaced the cable... I didnt think I needed it changed yet... 1999 or 2000 seems alittle too new judging by the reactions of the person who changed the cable. He even commented: Its a pretty old one, no surprize the cables finally gave out...
> 
> Here is a pic if it helps any(finally got my cameria working again.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/XaviarCraig/Picture001small-1.jpg


 i have learned over the years that when you replace one replace the other i would recomend replaceing the string to 
ok i was wrong it is 1998 or 1997 it still not that old. please try this and take some twist out of the string i think it will work.it will take it back to 67#. it work on my phantom. i found a bunch of stuff on martins web site
http://www.martinarchery.com/index.php?page=history
look here at martins web page look under 1998/1987 i think you will find what you are looking for good luck rsb924


----------



## XaviarCraig (Jul 23, 2006)

Hmm... One thing thats kinda of odd is the cable guard position.... 

On my bow there is no way to have it below the grip like all of the ones from 1997/1998 have it. Also my cams are completely different from all compounds of those years aswell...

Regardless that still helped abit, thanks for your help.


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

XaviarCraig the bow you have is a 1993 model I think its the only year they used the mega wheel.I have spec charts all the way back to 1982 an it only shows the mega wheel in 1993 thats it no other years.the specs are overall length of cable is 41 inches swedge length is 37 inches an string length is 59 inches as far as the weight jumping up that much somthing is not right the cable they made is not right or the string length is wrong. if you contact martin they can probably help you out....:shade:


----------



## netm00se (Feb 1, 2014)

BOWPRK said:


> XaviarCraig the bow you have is a 1993 model I think its the only year they used the mega wheel.I have spec charts all the way back to 1982 an it only shows the mega wheel in 1993 thats it no other years.the specs are overall length of cable is 41 inches swedge length is 37 inches an string length is 59 inches as far as the weight jumping up that much somthing is not right the cable they made is not right or the string length is wrong. if you contact martin they can probably help you out....:shade:



Almost eight years late, but...

Bowprk - I don't doubt your spec charts, but I have Megacams on a 1991-1992 vintage Prowler. I can't find any information on the Megacams. Martin acknowledges that they made them but they have provided no other info. I want to use a string loop, but it makes my anchor uncomfortable, so I want to shorten the draw by about 1/2 an inch, if that's possible.


----------



## BTcarbonknight (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a Martin cougar that is about that same vintage and it's about 1993. Same color with wood insert and everything. Nice bow!


----------



## netm00se (Feb 1, 2014)

A bit more interesting info on the "Mega Cams"...

An old timer at the local archery shop commented on my "Gonzo cams" when I had my bow in to be re-served. Apparently, Ted Nugent worked with Martin to design the Mega Cams for the "Gonzo Safari" bow. I asked why Martin stopped making the Mega Cams after only a couple of years, and the answer was because they increase the length of the bow by about 6" during the draw which hunters didn't like. True or not, it made for a nice conversation.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The problem you are having with the weight of the bow is due to the cables being made to short which increases the draw & the bow weight. BOWPRK said he has spec charts for the bow I would suggest getting the spects for the bow & have some body that knows what they are doing check the spects against what you have now, & if they are wrong you need to have the right spects put on the cables & replace the bow string. Send me a PM if you need more help as I worked on these types of bows for over 30 years.


----------

